

The top pirated movies: available for legal digital streaming/rental/purchase? - czottmann
http://piracydata.org/

======
lacion
how is this actually being calculated, as for what i see is not entirely
correct.

Digital Rental Digital Purchase is not globally available for those movies
listed, is this US based only? is the download data for that ranking based
only in the countries where the movies are available for rental or buy only?

